

Ask HN: Best customer support solution for one-person software company? - evoltix

I've been struggling to find a customer support solution that fits the bill for my one-person software company. Price is usually the most prominent factor in deciding to use a service. I currently use GetSatisfaction but desire features in their expensive premium plans. I have tried many other services but each service seems to lack what another service has and vice versa.<p>What customer support solutions would you recommend?
======
jpmc
I like and use zendesk. It is worth checking out with the free trial. The only
thing I don't like about it is the code used on the page cannot be optimized
in the manner I would like. It really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of
things but just knowing that i can't tinker with it gets me.

~~~
evoltix
I tried Zendesk a while ago. To me, Zendesk seemed to be overkill and I found
it hard to work with.

